# Ipad et Ithoughts



## dinosaure (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
j'utilise un logiciel de Mindmapping sur Ipad depuis peu : Ithoughts.

J'ai jusqu'à présent exploré assez sereinement ses fonctionnalités même s'il est assez déroutant de ne pas pouvoir enregistrer quand on le souhaite (il enregistre chaque opération et s'il permet qq retours en arrière il ne permet pas de "retour" en avant. ça déroute mais on s'y fait)

J'ai en revanche un gros pb depuis une heure : quand on "tap" sur l'un des noeuds de la carte mentale, normalement un menu apparait "paste/cut/copy etc..." qui permet d'agir sur la forme de la bulle créée. Or ce mini menu a disparu et comme il n'y a pas de "menu déroulant"  sur l'ipad... impossible de savoir réparer ou  comment le récupérer. En revanche, le menu qui permet de charger le texte ds les bulles reste actif (il suffit de maintenir le doigt appuyé un peu longtemps pr accéder à l'espace texte)

Si qqn utilise ce logiciel, je suis preneuse de tout truc le concernant ou de solution évidemment à mon problème. J'effectue un mémoire sur les mind map il ne s'agirait pas que ça tombe en panne sous peine de discrédit total !

question subsidiaire : peut on désinstaller une appli Ipad et la réinstaller sans la payer à nouveau évidemment ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h10 ----------

trouvé la solution toute seule
si ça intéresse , c'est là :
http://www.ithoughts.co.uk/iThoughtsHD/HowToKill.html

et ça marche !


----------

